# Exakte konstante 230V Spannungs-Quelle.  woher/ wie?



## DennisBerger (27 Juli 2011)

Halo,
habt ihr nen Tipp wo ich eine Spannungsquelle finde, die am Ausgang exakt und konstant 230V AC +-1% oder kleiner ausgibt?

Haben einen Prüfstand der leider durch Spannungssschwankungen im Netz mal mehr oder weniger Spannung an den Prüflling gibt und wir somit die Toleranzzeiten nicht einhalten können.

Leistung sind nur ein paar watt(<10)


Am besten wäre irgendwas fertiges als Komplettgerät , bin aber auch für andere Tipps offen.

danke


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer USV ?


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2011)

naja, ne USV muss nicht unbedingt ne konstante 230V Spannung haben in der gewünschten Genauigkeit. Wenn schon, dann müsste es eine sein mit integriertem "Spannungskonstanter" - u.U. genügt schon ein alleiniger, magnetischer Spannungskonstanter ohne USV.
http://www.schuntermann.de/en/infodownloads/pdf/magspako.pdf

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## DennisBerger (27 Juli 2011)

wird wohl nicht klappen, oder?

Eine USV schleift doch die Eingangsspannung 1:1 durch als bypass bis die eingangsspannung unter 210V fällt und schaltet dann um.

wir benötigen eine Spannungsquelle, die den Prüfling mit fast exakt 230v AC konstant versorgt.
also maximal 232V minmal 228V um genaue Prüfergebnisse zu bekommen.


----------



## DennisBerger (27 Juli 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> naja, ne USV muss nicht unbedingt ne konstante 230V Spannung haben in der gewünschten Genauigkeit. Wenn schon, dann müsste es eine sein mit integriertem "Spannungskonstanter" - u.U. genügt schon ein alleiniger, magnetischer Spannungskonstanter ohne USV.
> http://www.schuntermann.de/en/infodownloads/pdf/magspako.pdf
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.



danke ist schon mal etwas, weiss nur nicht wie er sich verhält bei belastung.
theoretisch können an der Prüfmaschine bis zu 30 Heizwiderstände aber auch nur 1-5 gleichzeitig geprüft werden (je nach bestückung durch die Produktion)
Da die Leistung sehr gering ist, denke ich mal dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## MSB (27 Juli 2011)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> wird wohl nicht klappen, oder?
> 
> Eine USV schleift doch die Eingangsspannung 1:1 durch als bypass bis die eingangsspannung unter 210V fällt und schaltet dann um.
> 
> ...



Schon mal was von einer Online-USV gehört?
Die schleift die Spannung nicht nur durch ...

Anyhow, dürften +-1% aber selbst da relativ schwierig werden.

Wenn Geld gar keine Rolle spielt:
http://www.datatec.de/Agilent-6811B-AC-Quelle.htm

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juli 2011)

Bei Conrad gibt's Labornetzteile, die eine ausreichende Stabilität bei schwankender Eingangsspannung bieten.


----------



## DennisBerger (27 Juli 2011)

@msb und m-ott:
hab ihr da links oder geräte für mich?

online usv , nee so genau hab ich mich damt nicht befasst.
tipp?


----------



## RalfS (27 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es damit:
http://www.ruhstrat.com/de/transformatoren_widerstaende/produkte/spannungskonstanthalter.htm ?

VG

Ralf


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juli 2011)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> @msb und m-ott:
> hab ihr da links oder geräte für mich?


Ich hätte gedacht, Du bekommst es selber hin, "Labornetzteil" bei Conrad einzugeben. ;-)
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/suggest/...nid=ACD0D5E0AB34D9670F39C88DDEEFDACD.ASTPCCP6


----------



## DennisBerger (27 Juli 2011)

nee war noch zu früh 
sind aber teuer  so ab 3000€ aufwärts.. wow...(siehe auch datatec)

ich tendiere momentan zu der lösung von o.s.t.

@ralf:
gleicher ansatz wie o.s.t. danke, aber zu gross.

aber habt mir schon mal sehr geholfen.


----------

